# Porter Cable 4212 dovetail jig



## a1Jim

Good review AJ


----------



## pintodeluxe

Yes sir, that is a keeper. I saw a good tip on the Woodsmith Shop TV show. You add locknuts under the knobs that hold the aluminum dovetail template in place. That way once you are adjusted to an accurate setting, the template won't move.
I tried it, and it works well.


----------



## Rick1911

Thanks for the good review - mine arrives on Friday. Couldn't pass up the deal on Amazon.com.
$149 minus $20 instant promotion deduction - along with free two day shipping (with Amazon Prime) came to $129 - which is, I think, a real bargain.
THAT being said - it's going to be 12 degrees Saturday morning - so my garage/shop might be a little too chilly to try it out. However . . . .


----------



## NiteWalker

It's a great jig. I grabbed mine last year when there was a $20 off $100 promo plus a $25 rebate. $105 out the door and I'm happy with it. 

Thanks for the tips on the locknuts pinto, that will help.
There's another post of a LJ who used a different angle dovetail bit with great results.
Here and here. Grab that advanced manual too.


----------



## sedcokid

Good review AJ


----------



## Pete_Jud

I have two of these, one set up for pins, the other for tales mounted on the same board, and two PC routers dedicated to them. Good product.


----------

